# קרדיטים



## פרשo (17/9/13)

קרדיטים


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

החתול שהתחיל את הכל 
מי אנחנו?
אני יפית, בת 31, מנהלת חשבונות בשאיפה להיות קונדיטורית. ופז, בן 32, מאייר ומעצב גרפי.

הכל התחיל אי שם בסוף ינואר 2012, נתקלתי ממש במקרה בציור של החתול שכיכב בתמונת הפרופיל שלו ושלחתי לו הודעה: " הפרופיל שלך ממש גורם לי לרצות ללמוד אנימציה". 
התחלנו בתור ידידים, שגילו שהם קצת יותר מדי דומים... דיברנו שעות על גבי שעות. שני חודשי ידידות ושלושה מפגשים הבהירו לנו שיש פה משהו מעבר...
באחד באפריל היה הדייט הראשון שלנו


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ביום שחגגנו שנה, הוא שלח לי לינק לציור אינטראקטיבי במחשב. ישבתי לי מול המחשב והוא עמד מאחורי (רציתי שהוא ישב לידי, לא הבנתי למה הוא מאחורי).
לחצתי על הלינק וקיבלה את פני בבושקה שהיא שילוב של פז עם הדמות נאצ'ו ליברה (סרט ששנינו מאוד אוהבים, עוד לפני שהכרנו. מאוד דומים, כבר אמרתי?). 
לחצתי עליה ובקעה ממנה בבושקה שהיא שילוב שלי ושל דמות הנזירה מנאצ'ו ליברה הבבושקה האחרונה הייתה החתול שלנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כשלחצתי עליו, קפץ לו פתק שכתוב עליו: "Turn around", הסתובבתי וראיתי אותו כורע ברך ועם טבעת ביד. הייתי ממש בשוק, הוא שאל: will you marry me? ואמרתי כן בפליאה והתרגשות


----------



## yaeli beli (17/9/13)

מקסים!


----------



## ani4ka4 (19/9/13)

קוראים לזה מטריטשקה! 
לא בבושקה..

P-:

הצעה מקסימה!!


----------



## Bobbachka (20/9/13)

אם כבר תיקון... 
אז השם הוא מטריושקה.


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

ההזמנה 
היה לנו ברור מהרגע הראשון שפז יעצב את ההזמנה. היו הרבה רעיונות וסקיצות, רצינו הזמנה קלילה ולא סופר רשמית.


----------



## yael rosen (17/9/13)

אחת ההזמנות היפות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
רואים שיש פה יד של מעצב ולא של חובבן - כמה הפרטים מדויקים!! מקסים מקסים מקסים (ואני יכולה להגיד את זה עוד כמה פעמים)
בארץ תחום העיצוב הגרפי לא מפותח מידי, וכל כך מפעים לראות משהו שעשוי טוב! ממש ממש טוב.

נפלתי. תכף אקום שוב.


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

תודה רבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כל כך כיף לקבל תגובה כזו


----------



## pipidi (17/9/13)

מהמם! לייקי לייקי


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (17/9/13)

הזמנה מקסימה! 
ואם גם התחתנתם ביום ההולדת שלי, אז בכלל....


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)




----------



## קבוק בוטן (18/9/13)

וואו, זה איור נהדר 
אחת ההזמנות היפות שראיתי.
מסרי לבעלך שהוא בחור מוכשר!!


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמסור גם אמסור


----------



## החלפתיניק (19/9/13)

איזה הזמנה שווה! 
האיור נהדר


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)

תודה


----------



## ani4ka4 (19/9/13)

יפה!!


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)




----------



## Freckled Fawn (19/9/13)

יואו! 
גם אני רוצה שפז יעצב לי !


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)

הוא ישמח  
אם את רוצה את הפרטים שלו, אז בכיף


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

החלק האחורי


----------



## פרב (17/9/13)

גדול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מיקי ברנשטיין מ"החיים זה לא הכל". שיעשע אותי.

ובאמת הזמנות מרשימות, אהבתי מאוד. הוא מעצב בכללי הזמנות חתןכלה? אם כן אשמח לקבל את הפרטים שלו בפרטי.


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)

איזה כיף 
הוא מאייר ומעצב לא רק הזמנות כלה 
שלחתי לך מסר


----------



## פיiנה (19/9/13)

אחת היפות שראיתי


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/9/13)

הזמנה מיוחדת מאד~ 
אחת היפות שראיתי לאחרונה. אני ממש מתחברת לסגנון- ממש מקסים!


----------



## פרשo (30/9/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ממש משמח לקבל תגובות כאלה 
פז מאוד השקיע עוד בשלבי התכנון וכמובן גם בביצוע


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

שיער ואיפור 
טל בן ארי. הייתה מאוד נעימה ועזרה לי להתארגן וללבוש את השמלה (על דרמת השמלה, בהמשך). אני לא בחורה שמתאפרת ביום יום, אז קשה לי לתת ביקורת. 
הסגול בצמה הוא צבע שאני מסתובבת איתו ביום יום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(בתמונה עדיין לא מאופרת לחלוטין, נטולת שפתון)


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

השמלה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אז דיברתי על דרמה מקודם. מאיפה להתחיל? התחתנו בחיפה, סטודיו שמלות הכלה בתל אביב, כך שהמעצבת לא יכלה להלביש אותי ביום החתונה והדריכה את חברה שלי כיצד לרכוס ושות'.
אני נמנעת מלכתוב את שמה, כי מלבד כל הנ"ל, היא הייתה מאוד נחמדה.

אני בחורה ביישנית וגם לא חשבתי שיש צורך שאבדוק מה קורה עם השמלה בזמן תזוזה. 
השמלה שלי לא הגיעה בחלק אחד, אלא בשני חלקים, חלק עליון ותחתון. החלק העליון מוחזק על ידי החלק התחתון. בכל מדידה, בראייה לאחור, המעצבת בעצם הידקה את כל החלקים בשיטת "העתק-הדבק" כאילו שאני בובה בחנות ראווה, לא אישה חיה ונושמת, שמה לעשות... זזה מדי פעם. 
טוב, הכל טוב ויפה. המאפרת וחברה שלי הלבישו אותי ונסענו לצילומים המקדימים, ברגע הראשון שהרמתי את הידיים, קרה הנורא מכל והחלק העליון זז למעלה ומעבר לעובדה שזה לא נראה טוב, זה גם תפס לי את השיער (רוב החתונה נאלצתי לחלץ את השיער שלי מהחלק העליון של השמלה כי הוא נתפס). נשברתי והתחלתי לייבב ברכב, בזמן שכולם מעודדים אותי ואני מחזיקה את עצמי לא להרוס את כל האיפור. ביקשתי לחזור לאולם כי כבר לא הייתי במצב לעוד צילומים מקדימים.






 עצה לכל הבחורות שטרם בחרו שמלה/ התחתנו: *תזוזו* במדידות. כמה שיותר. תרימו ידיים, תקפצו, תרקדו. תוודאו שכשאתן זזות, הכל נשאר במקומו.

דבר נוסף, לא היה לי מחוך, או משהו שיחזיק את ה-puppies, אז לבשתי חזייה שהיא אמרה שלא רואים אותה כי התחרה מכסה, ובכן, תשפטו בעצמכן:
כתפיות שקופות הן לא אופציה, ניסיתי. זה לא הצליח להחזיק לי שום דבר כמו שצריך...
אז עוד עצה קטנה על הדרך: שימו לב לכל הפרטים, גם מאחורה.


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

נעליים 
Flyfoot. קלאסיות, עקב בינוני. היו מאוד נוחות, תודה לממליצות כאן בפורום


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

נעליים 2#


----------



## פרב (17/9/13)

כל כך מזדהה בקשר לנעליים! 
גם אנחנו מתכננים לעבור לאולסטאר אחריי החופה


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

צילומים מקדימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה הזמן להודות לצלם הכי מקסים, יצירתי וחייכן שיש: מור אלנקוה. גם אני וגם פז לא הפסקנו לשבח אותו אחרי החתונה, ואחרי שקיבלנו את התמונות, בכלל לא מצאנו מילים...


----------



## yael rosen (17/9/13)

כרגע התאהבתי בכם


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)




----------



## rivkuntz (17/9/13)

גם אנחנו בחרנו בו


----------



## PooKiPsiT (17/9/13)

אוי, להצטלם עם בובות זה רעיון מעולה!


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

עוד מקדימים


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

ועוד קצת


----------



## Bobbachka (17/9/13)

יאאאא! 
תמונה קסומה!


----------



## החלפתיניק (19/9/13)

התמונות עם הבלונים מהממות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נו מתי את ממשיכה?


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

הזר 
מ"מרכז הפרחים" בחיפה.
נזכרתי בפרחים יום לפני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ומצאתי אותם בשיטוט בגוגל, הסברתי להם בטלפון בערך מה אני רוצה ומאוד אהבתי את התוצאה 

זה יפה שדאגנו לפרופס לצילומים, אבל את הפרחים שכחנו


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

טבעות 
שכחתי את השם המדויק, ליד הבורסה, משהו עם שחיבר...


----------



## פרשo (17/9/13)

תיכף אשוב... 
המשך יבוא


----------



## פיiנה (19/9/13)

איפה את???


----------



## באןבאני (20/9/13)

מחכים בציפייה דרוכה!


----------



## פרשo (20/9/13)

ממשיכה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בחרנו ב"כחול" בחיפה, אחרי שראינו לא מעט אולמות וגני אירועים, כי הכי התחברנו לאווירה במקום.

עלתה הסוגייה אם להיות בקבלת הפנים או להפציע בכניסה לחופה, בנזוגי מאוד רצה להיות נוכח ולהגיד שלום לכולם. אני קצת פחדתי מנשיקות רטובות של דודות חמימות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לבסוף, בצילומי המשפחות, היו קצת אנשים שהקדימו וזה דווקא הוריד את הלחץ לדבר איתם והחלטתי להישאר בזמן קבלת הפנים. כל החששות שלי התבדו, והיה נחמד לדבר עם אנשים שיש מצב שלא הייתי נתקלת בהם לאחר מכן, בגלל שהערב עובר כל כך מהר ורוב הזמן היינו ברחבה.
אני גם לא חושבת שזה השפיע על אפקט ה"וואו" שאנשים רוצים בכניסה לחופה, מי שבאמת אוהב ושמח בשבילך, יתרגש בכל אופן...


----------



## orangeada (20/9/13)

לחלוטין מסכימה איתך שאסור לפספס את קבלת 
הפנים..


----------



## פרשo (20/9/13)

שירים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההורים שלנו נכנסו לצלילי so happy together של the turtles
אנחנו נכנסנו לצלילי Eels - Can't Help Falling In Love


----------



## פרשo (20/9/13)

שיר שבירת כוס 
franz ferdinand do you want to
מהדקה שבה הוא אומר: You're lucky, lucky
You're so lucky!


----------



## פרשo (20/9/13)

שיר סלואו 
Joe Cocker - You Are So Beautiful 

ושיר סיום: INXS - Never Tear Us Apart


----------



## פרשo (20/9/13)

אטרקציות לרחבה 
מרחוב מטלון בפלורנטין
קנינו המון קשקושונים, עניבות, כובעים, סטיקלייטים, משקפיים מהבהבים ומיני זוהרים ל-250 אורחים, עלה בערך 320 ש"ח


----------



## פרשo (20/9/13)

מילים אחרונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לכל מי שנמצא/ת בעיצומם של התכנונים, תנסו להפוך את התהליך הזה למרגיע וכיפי ככל האפשר. תזכרו שכל המטרה באירוע הזה, הוא לחגוג את האהבה שלכם עם אנשים שאתם אוהבים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אם הייתי עושה משהו שונה, הייתי מקשיבה לעצמי ולרצונות שלי (ושל בנזוגי) יותר, מאשר לרצונות של הסביבה בנוגע לאיך אני אמורה להיראות. אם הייתי זורמת עם הרעיונות הראשוניים שלי (שמלה אחרת, משקפיים שונים), מאמינה שהייתי שמחה הרבה יותר בנוגע למראה הכללי שלי בחתונה.
אבל היי, זה נגמר, ועכשיו מתחילים החיים האמיתיים. 
אז אל תשכחו בראש ובראשונה, לשמח את עצמכם, אחר כך את כל הסובבים (כמובן, להתחשב עד כמה שאפשר, אבל עד גבול מסוים). 

בהצלחה


----------



## Bobbachka (21/9/13)

רוצים עוד מקדימים!


----------



## yael rosen (22/9/13)

מצטרפת למחאה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את באמת משאירה אותנו לבד בחושך בלי עוד תמונות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כשדברים כל כך יפים - יש דרישה לעוד


----------

